# Saw this on eBay.....



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi All, I spotted this on eBay and wondered if my little girly would actually get inside it???
What do you think?? She's not much of a burrower, unlike the other v's I read about on here. ???
Should I get one? Tried anything similar?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

See this thread. It shows something similar. Any V that likes to be under covers would like it especially in cold months. There are pics of my girl in hers. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6795.msg52187.html#msg52187


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah,I saw those cave beds,but I'm in the Uk :'(
Where did you get yours from?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That is cute but there is no substitute bed no matter how comfortable or fluffy or soft. Sammy, overwhelmingly chooses to sleep on the blankets with us (specifically, beside me). 

Hope this helps,
(keeping some money in your bank account )

Julius


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

I got this exact sleeping bag from Amazon UK and Penny loves it! Also works for children!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

If you go onto e-bay UK and put pet igloo into search...this is what I am buying Darcy for her second birthbay next month (how time flies) this is to relace her cage which I hope to get her out of and I am hoping that the igloo will then become her safe sanctuary....


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Wow, they're a great idea! Ester loves to hide. She hides/sleeps under the cushions on the sofa, so we don't even see that she's there! When she goes to bed in her crate, she has a soft bed in there, and she let's me tuck her up, by putting vet pet bedding over her. Sweet  think I will look for one of those. Penny - love the pics, adorable!


----------

